# MBGFC Memorial Day



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Annie Girl boated a 105" Bluefin yesterday 135 miles out, another boat was fighting a giant for 9 hours...havent heard the outcome on that one. Big bluefin est 700# should be at the scales when they open at 4:00pm today.

*Dolphin- Jenna Suzanne #51.6 (Squiggles) Summer Breeze #43.8 (D. Nip) Cotton Patch #43(S. Spur)*

*Wahoo- Chi Chi #60 (Squiggles) GunFighter #44.6 (Lloyds) Bad Company #44*

*Tuna- Annie Girl #700.8 (Independance hub) Conquistador #170.6(D. nip) Game On 159.8 (S. Pass)*

*Sophie Louise (G&S)hooked two Bluefins in 9,000 ft of water on Saturday, broke one off and fought the other for 14 hours before a Mako ate the tail, and thus disqualifing the fish. The fish was weighed as a courtesy and weighed #578. The bluefins were around Independance Hub Saturday and dissappeared Sunday.*


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

Keep us posted.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish!!! Congrats.


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

thanks for the update. please keep them coming. do you know if the tournament website updates the real time catch?


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

anyone know where the weigh in is?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i think orange beach marina


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

weigh in OB Marina from 4 PM - 9 PM boats under bridge by 8 PM


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

Annie Girls bluefin tuna weighed in at 700.8 pounds. A 170 pound yellowfin is in second place.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!! :bowdown


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Any place to see some pictures??


----------



## jones106 (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah, pics... now.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow! What the heck do you use for bait when you target 700 pound Tuna anyway? Is Independence Hub out from Venice?


----------

